# Low watt JTM45 build?



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Any amp builders in Canada offer a low watt marshall JTM45 build with 6V6 output tubes in the range of 15 watts?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I know a great amp builder who built me my JTM 45,
His name is Jf Laplante , he lives near Montreal close to Gatineau-Ottawa

Let me know if interested, he's a good friend of mine


Louis


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I got his email if you have any questions to ask
even if you don't choose him ,he will help


[email protected]


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

At the risk of spamming, _this can_ me modded for 6v6s _very _easily. Voila, low powered JTM 45.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ipt-Logo-Tube-Rectified-Bassmaster&highlight=

TG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Trinity's 18 watter can be built at least 4, maybe 5 different ways, ie, TMB, etc. They don't detail it that much on their sales page but their forum is full of info.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Keto, I posted the same question over on the Trinity forum for Stephen.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Just finished one last night, not a kit however.


----------

